# Cheap Horsepower?



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Im lookin to add a quick couple of horspower to my Gto. So i found a product online called the Turbonator. http://www.turbonator.com/. I havent installed it yet, i was just looking for some feed back about what other people think. It claims to add up to 35 horse and 30 % better fule economy, But who cares about gas when your driving a goat. 

So pretty much, im asking what you guys think.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> Im lookin to add a quick couple of horspower to my Gto. So i found a product online called the Turbonator. http://www.turbonator.com/. I havent installed it yet, i was just looking for some feed back about what other people think. It claims to add up to 35 horse and 30 % better fule economy, But who cares about gas when your driving a goat.
> 
> So pretty much, im asking what you guys think.



If it sounds too good to be true than it is too good to be true. That thing is a waste of money brother. Return it and get your money back. The best bang for your buck would be a good performance tune on your car. However I would not reccomend getting a tune until you are over 5k miles.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Rip, if you do decide to install the "TURBONATOR" post what you think on here. It would be interesting to hear what you think...

I have my doubts --> "up to" includes 0 (zero) so if it does nothing it does what they said it would....if it gets sucked into your engine for whatever reason, bye-bye warranty and good luck sueing the "TURBONATOR" -JMO


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Popular Mechanics did an article on fuel milage/power adders a few months ago. Said turbonator was a waist of money. They also said it actually reduced fuel milage and power because it restricted the airflow into the motor.:cool


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

You have to be careful too. They might accidentally send you a turbonator for a Holden's car in Austrailia. The damn thing will spin the airflow the wrong way into your U.S. engine and really screw up your airflow. :rofl:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

This is a joke thread, right?

Right? 

_Please?_


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> This is a joke thread, right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> _Please?_


Shut up! I've got the North American franchise for Turbonator and it really works! Really!!!

Buy now, I'm increasing prices May 15th.

Buy 2 and stack them....twice the horsepower gain and mileage increase.


----------



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

The only thing a piece of metal with twists will do is restrict your airflow more.

There have been a couple of studies on like-products, all show no increase in horsepower...at all. It is just careful advertising promising huge gains for a cheap buck...which when they sell in the thousands, makes them millionairres.

If you want more detail, you will not see any gains through the same amount of airflow until you start increasing pressure or decreasing temperature. You have to have something spinning Mach 0.3 or over to start compressing air. So without a supercharger or turbocharger...good luck.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Call the PO-Lice you just got ROBBED..........


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Humm*

I did not order the product and I do not intend to, theses posts are exactly what I thought, the thing is a joke.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

The thing actually works. But you have to put the sticker on your car to get the full package effect. It's the combo of the turbonator and the sticker that gives you the mileage incrase. Just the crappy tin piece doesn't do anything. It's all about the stickers. Hell, just putting the sticker on gives you up to 30 HP.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

derf said:


> The thing actually works. But you have to put the sticker on your car to get the full package effect. It's the combo of the turbonator and the sticker that gives you the mileage incrase. Just the crappy tin piece doesn't do anything. It's all about the stickers. Hell, just putting the sticker on gives you up to 30 HP.


:agree 

Ask any Ricer. Heck, even just the sticker nets some gains in power and mileage. :rofl:


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

noz34me said:


> :agree
> 
> Ask any Ricer. Heck, even just the sticker nets some gains in power and mileage. :rofl:


Damnit I knew I shouldn't have taken that factory sticker off  

Time for a new thread "Stickers increase horse power" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> Damnit I knew I shouldn't have taken that factory sticker off
> 
> Time for a new thread "Stickers increase horse power" :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's right!! You don't realy need nitrice to go fast......just a few "NOS" stickers!......and NOS floormats and NOS air freshener and NOS steering wheel cover......! I have actually seen these on cars I have worked!:willy:


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

The reason stickers make a car faster is because they are applied to such raggs with bad paint and the sticker has a nice smooth surface causeing less surface tension.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

4 BKT VET said:


> The reason stickers make a car faster is because they are applied to such raggs with bad paint and the sticker has a nice smooth surface causeing less surface tension.



:rofl: :lol: :willy: :rofl: Aerodynamic stickers I sense a great marketing ploy.:lol: :rofl: :cheers


----------

